# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Новый iPhone уже в июне?

## SDA

Как сообщает Boy Genius Report, AT&T подтвердила (некоторым своим сотрудникам), что долгожданный iPhone нового поколения не только будет представлен в следующем месяце, но и поступит в продажу уже в середине июня. Эта новость стыкуется с той, в которой сообщалось, что сотрудникам AT&T не полагается брать отпуск в июне, как бы намекая на то, что в этом месяце они будут несколько заняты.

В прошлом году AT&T создала подобный прецедент, лишив сотрудников отпуска на тот месяц, когда в продажу поступал iPhone 3GS. Таким образом, если эти сообщения правдивы, то сайт Apple будет недоступен в начале WWDC 2010, а после его подъема станет возможен заказ iPhone нового поколения.

iphones.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...если эти сообщения правдивы...


- дык, в том то и интрига... известный же факт, что приёмы с "утечкой" информации, использованием разного рода вторичных признаков или распространения всяческих слухов и намёков очень даже НЕслабо разогревают ажиотаж вокруг выхода нового продукта, а это уже само по себе благоприятствует продажам оного после того как он действительно появится на рынке  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SDA

Лично меня пока вполне устраивает iPhone 3G. Выйдет, посмотрим  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Лично меня пока вполне устраивает iPhone 3G.


- а лично я просто не понимаю, что даже в этом, стремительно "устаревающем", девайсе такого, за что можно было бы без сожалений выложить 600-700$(ну, разумеется, кроме того случая, когда девать этих 600-700 баков боле некуда  :Wink: )

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Выйдет, посмотрим


- посмотреть конечно интересно, но и цена, видимо, у него уже будет новая  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> - а лично я просто не понимаю, что даже в этом, стремительно "устаревающем", девайсе такого, за что можно было бы без сожалений выложить 600-700$(ну, разумеется, кроме того случая, когда девать этих 600-700 баков боле некуда )
> 
> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> 
> - посмотреть конечно интересно, но и цена, видимо, у него уже будет новая


Я  покупал iPhone 3G в начале прошлого года. Тогда это была самая "свежая модель.  :Smiley: 
Удобно или неудобно, но это уже дело вкуса, после обычного коммуникатора с WМ, у меня было ощущение, как пересел с жигулей на мерс  :Smiley: 
Ну а цена наверное будет, практически такая же как и сейчас. Спекулянты на первое время цену повысят, а потом все "устаканиться" и цены будут в зависимости от отвязанного или которому надо делать анлок. Когда, будут продавать наши опсосы, одному Богу известно. Наверное ближе к выходу "5-й" модели  :Smiley:  Они еще 3G не распродали  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 5 часов 32 минуты*

Опять слухи - Apple отказались от OLED-дисплея в iPhone 4G http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/60035#more-60035

----------

